# JDRF Durham



## HOBIE (May 9, 2019)

There is a meet at Durham Uni for T1s in a few weeks.


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2019)

New college at Durham. Near Aycleheads  in June


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2019)

Prof Shaw is talking from Newcastle Uni


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 10, 2019)

This is the one Hobie.  Free event, just need to register.

https://jdrf.org.uk/event/type-1-discovery-evening-durham/


----------



## HOBIE (May 11, 2019)

Thank you Matt, That's the baby !  I have got my reg done. Professor Shaw puts a good show on & makes a lot of sense. (stem cells & trans- plants)


----------



## HOBIE (May 16, 2019)

I have got my friend registered too. I was diagnosed 1966 & him !960. Odd bod couple ?


----------



## rebrascora (May 28, 2019)

I haven't got the results of my Type 1 testing yet but wonder if it might be useful to me. It is only 25 mins away so pretty much on the doorstep. Will get in touch with my Practice nurse this week and see if they have an update on my results, so that I can then perhaps register for it.


----------



## HOBIE (May 29, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I haven't got the results of my Type 1 testing yet but wonder if it might be useful to me. It is only 25 mins away so pretty much on the doorstep. Will get in touch with my Practice nurse this week and see if they have an update on my results, so that I can then perhaps register for it.


You Will learn something !. Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 11, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I haven't got the results of my Type 1 testing yet but wonder if it might be useful to me. It is only 25 mins away so pretty much on the doorstep. Will get in touch with my Practice nurse this week and see if they have an update on my results, so that I can then perhaps register for it.


I can guarantee you will learn something, how was results rebrascora ?


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 11, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> I can guarantee you will learn something, how was results rebrascora ?


Hi HOBIE
Still not got results. Nurse is away on hols for 2 weeks. She has the result of one result.... could it have been peptides?.... last time I spoke to her which was borderline but she didn't really know enough to interpret what that meant and the antibody tests were not back but that was 3 weeks ago. I should just bite the bullet and sign up for this presentation anyway. Will it be OK to take a non diabetic along do you think.... my sister is very supportive and takes things in better than I do at such events but will have to check if she is free that evening.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 12, 2019)

I am sure it will be ok. I am taking my mate (a lovely bloke who has been T1 since 1960)  remember "knowledge is king"


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 27, 2019)

What a superb event. Staff good & talks from Prof Shaw. Very informative. I was talking to positive young fella on the new Medtronic 740. He said it had changed his life


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 27, 2019)

Unfortunately I left it too late and all the places were taken. Pleased you found it useful.


----------

